# Post your Amazon.com Wish List



## BBWMoon (Dec 4, 2005)

I was thinking it would be wonderful to have a Secret Santa here, but I think I've discovered something even better.

*The Amazon.com wish list!* http://www.amazon.com

There are a few people on Dimensions that I'd love to "getalittlesomething" 
(And perhaps you've been thinking the same thing about your friends here)

So, This is the Amazon.com Wish List Thread.

1. Go to Amazon.com and create an account
2. Search through their site and choose "Add to Wish List"
3. When you're done, at the top of the page, click "Tell People about this List"
4. Email to YOURSELF
5. Open the email, Copy and paste the link in this thread.

*When people see your Wish List, they may pick one of your items and purchase it, then Amazon sends it directly to you. They do not receive your address.

PLEASE NOTE: Your full name will be viewed on your wish list. *


This is just a small holiday exchange. Have a wonderful Holiday, everyone.:wubu:


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 4, 2005)

This is my Wish List (I've had it for about five months or so)

Allie's Wish List


Please share yours!  


~Allie


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

....right up there with helping Dimensions out with Paypal...oops...I better put my monthly donation in! Unfortunately, most of my wishlist involves incredibly rare books costing hundreds each..it really IS a wish list! But there would be a few folks I would love to just get a small appreciation for! I hope they post their lists! :bow: 
Timmy




BBWMoon said:


> This is my Wish List (I've had it for about five months or so)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html/ref=wlem-si-html_viewall/104-5944702-1643918?id=2ACAHUKHZ57IG
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=cs_top_nav_wl/102-7627472-4968943?type=wishlist

Dunno if that'll work, but there's mine!

Here's to everyone having a happy holiday! Whether you get a lot of loot or not, I hope you all have wonderful friends and family to be with this year!

XOXO,
~Buffie


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Buffie...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/r..._encoding=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=3TLRHEZ234CNY

That's the link you want.

Man, there's a lot of pink on that page.


----------



## Obesus (Dec 4, 2005)

Ohmigod! The first thing I saw was an $828.01 book on Josephin Peladan and the Occult Revival in 19th Century France...and I thought: "Wow, I really need to marry Buffie..she has incredibly good taste and what an amazing cosmic coincidence that we would both be interested in precisely the same thing!"...then I noticed that it was my own list...so, back to plan B...marrying myself! Well..the offer still stands..but I am a poor scholar and monk who could not afford to keep you in Ferrari motor vehicles and such...sob!  It was a pleasant daydream! Hugs from the Fat Holy Man!:smitten: 



Buffie said:


> www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/ref=cs_top_nav_wl/102-7627472-4968943?type=wishlist
> 
> Dunno if that'll work, but there's mine!
> 
> ...


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

Score, Fatlane! Thank you!!! Lot of pink? I hadn't noticed... that sounds a little dirrty. Hee hee!!! I do have BAD Girl eyeliner on there. LOL 

Your book does sound groovy, Obesus. =) If you had Christian Louboutin pink platform slingback sandals on your list, I'd be thinking exactl the same thing!!! LOL 

Speaking of books, Allie has an AWESOME book selection on her list! Sweet!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

So help me, though, Buffie, you need some freakier music on that list. I didn't see ANY Central African rappers or Egyptian trance divas on that list.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

~Sniff Sniff~ Does anyone else smell that? ~Sniff~ I smell sarcasm. Do you smell sarcasm?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

That was not sarcasm. That was insightful critical commentary. You need Bisso Na Bisso and Natacha Atlas on that list.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

My bad. Is it better now? =)


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd go with "Racines" by Bisso Na Bisso and get Natacha Atlas' DVD with the Transglobal Underground.

Might want to add a little Puffy AmiYumi while you're at it. That's the pinkest damn music on the planet.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 4, 2005)

PuffyAmiYumi gives me a toothache. Updating list now. Hee hee hee!!!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes, they are a sweet bunch of gals. Love their "Teen Titans" theme.

Allie, if you like Anne Sexton, maybe you should try out some Margaret Atwood. Get a collection of hers with "Siren Song" in it.

_It's a boring song
But it works every time_


----------



## Obesus (Dec 5, 2005)

Just right for all that weird music, eh? LOL I thought it was one of the cutest things on the list..!:kiss2: 




Buffie said:


> PuffyAmiYumi gives me a toothache. Updating list now. Hee hee hee!!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

Obesus said:


> ....right up there with helping Dimensions out with Paypal...oops...I better put my monthly donation in! Unfortunately, most of my wishlist involves incredibly rare books costing hundreds each..it really IS a wish list! But there would be a few folks I would love to just get a small appreciation for! I hope they post their lists! :bow:
> Timmy




Tim,

They have so much to choose on the site, not only books. I've only just discovered they have "Harry & David"... love that place. If nothing else, it's fun to see other people's likes and "wishes".

Please join in!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 5, 2005)

Aww! Thanks Obesus. Where's your list? I couldn't find the link.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

Awesome list! You have so many great ideas!


----------



## Obesus (Dec 5, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh...alrighty...it is not as nifty as yours..you have a definite theme going there and it is easy to pick things. I cleared the really weird stuff out of my list...well, it isn't quite as weird! LOL :kiss2: 

The easier way seems to be to type in my email: [email protected]

but those brave enough, there is this monster!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/r..._encoding=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=343XXWMV7Q45V

Big ol' frammusy bunny hug!



Buffie said:


> Aww! Thanks Obesus. Where's your list? I couldn't find the link.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

Okay, there's not much on it, but here ya go. 

*My Amazon List (Yes, AnnMarie. Like Cher.)*


----------



## Buffie (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks Allie! I like to shop. =) It is a *WISH* list afterall. 

I especially dig the Twisted Fairy Tale sculpture, Tim. You've got a twisted sense of humor to go with it! I like!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 5, 2005)

What a cute list, AM!!! The Killers cd, meow! BTW, new avatar... LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! Mr. Buffie wants the retro table set, so if you score 2, I know someone who'd like to take one home from Mass. ~wink wink~


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

Buffie said:


> What a cute list, AM!!! The Killers cd, meow! BTW, new avatar... LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! Mr. Buffie wants the retro table set, so if you score 2, I know someone who'd like to take one home from Mass. ~wink wink~




LOL, I doubt I'll get one of those at 70 bucks, but it would look so rockin' with my table and chairs, I just had to add it on there.  

I think I'm going to up the quantity on my cheese popcorn bucket. I'd hate to get one of those and like it and not get another. (Always thinking like a snacker.)


----------



## Buffie (Dec 5, 2005)

It's a wise idea to maintain a stock of anything called Buttery Cheddar Cheese. Mmmmm....cheeeeeeeese.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 5, 2005)

OK I'll play.:bow: 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/3P3BZC3LHA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Pink (Dec 5, 2005)

Oooo I love making wishlists. 
It's fun if nothing else to dream.
Here is mine.........Pink's Wishlist


----------



## Cat (Dec 5, 2005)

The secret santa thing is a fun idea! I'm going to opt out though. I've got all I want!

I do want to take the opportunity to promote the *Holiday Hooligans*, though. It's based upon a similar idea of the secret santa/Amazon wish list, only you send little wishes to people that you don't know *at all*. I've done it for about five years now. Once in a while I get notes back from people that were thrilled to death and a couple of times the individuals posted about it on their online journals and indicated that they were going to do it, too. A little "pay it forward" action. I just think with the world being a pretty harsh place, it's nice to let strangers know that sometimes there really is a Santa Claus.
*Here's more info on becoming a Holiday Hooligan.*


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 5, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> I was thinking it would be wonderful to have a Secret Santa here, but I think I've discovered something even better.
> 
> *The Amazon.com wish list!* http://www.amazon.com
> 
> ...




OK, here ya go  

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html/102-7235135-7169744?%5Fencoding=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=BKFLVAKEMR7&msgid=updated


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

That last item's a bit pricey...


----------



## Missy9579 (Dec 5, 2005)

fatlane said:


> That last item's a bit pricey...




A girl can dream , no? I have been a really really good girl this year, honest!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

Hey, don't tell me, tell the fat man in the red suit with a posse of reindeer...


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

Pink & Ms. Toodles, for some reason your links aren't working. You can go in and edit your post and try again. Go back to amazon.com, then up top click on wish list, then click "Tell People about this list". Then email to yourself.
Open the email, then copy the link and return here. Click on the "insert Link" button in your post, and then paste it. (and last, Save).

Looking forward to seeing your lists!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 5, 2005)

Buffie said:


> Thanks Allie! I like to shop. =) It is a *WISH* list afterall.




Buffie, I love to shop too... I've recently added a lot to my wish list, and found quite a bit of goodies to drool over. 

I love all of your Pink Pink Pink!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

That was fun!! I just sent off two little prezzies to people.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 5, 2005)

Here it is again:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/2MY2IM55YJYTE


----------



## fatlane (Dec 5, 2005)

OK... Here's my wishlist... feel free to check beyond the first page. And I don't mind if you buy used on these items.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/r...27492-2400160?_encoding=UTF8&id=14J4YP110RAUT


----------



## Pink (Dec 5, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Pink & Ms. Toodles, for some reason your links aren't working. You can go in and edit your post and try again. Go back to amazon.com, then up top click on wish list, then click "Tell People about this list". Then email to yourself.
> Open the email, then copy the link and return here. Click on the "insert Link" button in your post, and then paste it. (and last, Save).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your lists!



Hey thanks for the head's up. I hope mine is working for everyone now.
It looked ok from my end.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

Pink said:


> Hey thanks for the head's up. I hope mine is working for everyone now.
> It looked ok from my end.



I found it, but I had to look it up with your email addy. 

Yours is working fine now.


----------



## Pink (Dec 5, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I found it, but I had to look it up with your email addy.
> 
> Yours is working fine now.



Thanks AM. Aww is that your puddy cat in your av?? 
lol Do you dress them up often?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2005)

Pink said:


> Thanks AM. Aww is that your puddy cat in your av??
> lol Do you dress them up often?




LOL, nope. That's me. See the Whatever Happened to AnnMarie? thread.  LOL


----------



## Pink (Dec 5, 2005)

I see, Sorry for the confusion


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 6, 2005)

Something Buttery & Cheesy this way comes... :eat2: 


La La La


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> Something Buttery & Cheesy this way comes... :eat2:
> 
> 
> La La La



Ohhh, I hope this message is for me!!!  :smitten: :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

Buffie said:


> What a cute list, AM!!! The Killers cd, meow! BTW, new avatar... LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT LOVE IT!!! Mr. Buffie wants the retro table set, so if you score 2, I know someone who'd like to take one home from Mass. ~wink wink~



Are you guys definately heading out? That'll be fun!


----------



## seavixen (Dec 6, 2005)

I've been working on mine to avoid people asking me what I want all the time, (I never can think of anything on the spot) so I might as well post mine. I'm not looking for gifts here, but it's always fun to get shopping ideas from other people's wishlists, so I'll throw it in for fun. You can tell a lot about a person by what they want... but my wants are pretty dull. 

My Amazon.com Wishlist


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 6, 2005)

I updated my list. That's not a hint or anything! LOL


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

seavixen said:


> I've been working on mine to avoid people asking me what I want all the time, (I never can think of anything on the spot) so I might as well post mine. I'm not looking for gifts here, but it's always fun to get shopping ideas from other people's wishlists, so I'll throw it in for fun. You can tell a lot about a person by what they want... but my wants are pretty dull.
> 
> My Amazon.com Wishlist



I have a lot of trouble finding things that I want to add to my list, so I'm sure mine looks really boring! LOL... I just never really found much I want at Amazon, which I know sounds nuts since they have everything, but so much is from outside sites anyway, I just buy it from the source. 

But you're right about ideas, I've added things after seeing them on others lists.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 6, 2005)

*Where's Your List?*

I know some of you may think it's greedy to post a "Wish List" and expect someone to buy you something... but for me, I find it totally FUN to see YOUR lists. 

From Pink shoes, to books I've never heard of, to Miss Kitty, to Cookware.

I read your lists, and then find myself updating mine. It's just something fun to do right now. 

Who knows? If you post your List, you might just get that Lip Gloss, or paperback, or bucketO'buttered popcorn from yours Truly...
It's not the getting for me, it's the giving...

So, post post post! :wubu:


----------



## moonvine (Dec 6, 2005)

Ok, you have pulled my leg.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/r..._encoding=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=1D11GQ4URCRLR

Do I win a prize for the biggest wish list?


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 6, 2005)

seavixen said:


> I've been working on mine to avoid people asking me what I want all the time, (I never can think of anything on the spot) so I might as well post mine. I'm not looking for gifts here, but it's always fun to get shopping ideas from other people's wishlists, so I'll throw it in for fun. You can tell a lot about a person by what they want... but my wants are pretty dull.
> 
> My Amazon.com Wishlist



Have you seen zaftique's website as of late? Not all of their clothing is available on amazon and they have some gorgeous dresses. Yowza!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 6, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Have you seen zaftique's website as of late? Not all of their clothing is available on amazon and they have some gorgeous dresses. Yowza!



(You weren't asking me, but I'll jump on in) Yeah, and they're making strides in updating their looks. Thank GOD. It used to be a vast wasteland of muumuus and polyester, pull-on stretch pants.

And that's what I personally meant about shopping at the source, I just go right to the site that I want, no middle man.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 6, 2005)

I do have my favorite shirt from them and it's almost four years old. It's a velour tank top with kittens playing with balls of yarn and it has cat's land printed all over it.

I student teach next semester and will get a few "career" pieces from zaftique.


----------



## seavixen (Dec 6, 2005)

MissToodles said:


> Have you seen zaftique's website as of late? Not all of their clothing is available on amazon and they have some gorgeous dresses. Yowza!



I have... now if I just had the money! lol


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 7, 2005)

I just looked at Zaftique... hmmm, a lot of nice work tops...


----------



## moonvine (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine must have been too long for people to get through!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Great thread! I cleared my Amazon wish list of all them pesky books and CDs, and have filled it with supplies more conducive to my actual hobbies. Who needs reading and music? Not me!

Now all I have to do is sit back and hope some stranger will buy me gifts based on, well, I guess just based on them having more money than they know what to do with. Unless the Zitkusses can come up with a way to trade reputation points for goods and services. Yay! And assorted smiley faces!

(I will, of course, be updating my list, as more hobbies occur to me.)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/3Q29LGQVFKN99


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't have one.

Can we add items to the lists of others? (yes, I know we can't)

If so, BBabe, this is what I"m putting on yours:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00028XKKM/103-4805108-0472615

(nsfw)

Read the reviews. they're a scream.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> Can we add items to the lists of others? (yes, I know we can't)
> 
> If so, BBabe, this is what I"m putting on yours:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00028XKKM/103-4805108-0472615


I'd add it myself, Jes, but I'd be afraid my dildo sugar daddy then wouldn't buy me the vibrator I _really_ want. (Fingers crossed!)

PS: Just figured out why people think you're a dude.


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> PS: Just figured out why people think you're a dude.




hahaha. awesome. save for the fact that I already HAVE the one you really want, which proves...something. anyway, I'm not a man. I'm a sex-positive feminist. there's a difference (someone please remind me what it is)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 7, 2005)

Jes said:


> anyway, I'm not a man. I'm a sex-positive feminist. there's a difference (someone please remind me what it is)


Fisting vs. faux fisting. 

(Honestly, the image of that thing will have me delightfully creeped out all day. I cannot seem to stop laughing. Very inconvenient, 'cause I've got an Amazon wish list to work on...)


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Fisting vs. faux fisting.
> 
> (Honestly, the image of that thing will have me delightfully creeped out all day. I cannot seem to stop laughing. Very inconvenient, 'cause I've got an Amazon wish list to work on...)



Well then, you're lucky I didn't send you the news story about the Santa who kept dropping his pants. The mugshot was funny but the line: MAN DID NOT WORK FOR MALL was better still.

Good god.

Ok, people: someone who is naughty, and irreverent, and tacky and...what else am I? Well, someone like that can still be a woman.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Dec 7, 2005)

I like reading these lists, too, so here's my unrealistic entry:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1X0USL7Q3A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'd add it myself, Jes, but I'd be afraid my dildo sugar daddy then wouldn't buy me the vibrator I _really_ want. (Fingers crossed!)
> 
> PS: Just figured out why people think you're a dude.



Is it b/c I laughed out loud at the Bob Dole comment (on the reviews page)? 
STILL FUNNY.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 7, 2005)

BB,

You can't go wrong with pudding and twinkies!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 9, 2005)

*Where is your list?*


Your friends are waiting for it :wubu:


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 10, 2005)

Cat said:


> The secret santa thing is a fun idea! I'm going to opt out though. I've got all I want!


Agreed, it's a fun idea, but I already have more than enough, so I'll opt out too. My mother not only shows her love through her cooking (as she comments on my weight) but also by how much *stuff* she buys me for Christmas, so I hardly know what to do with it all (she also put up so many Christmas decorations around her house that she and my father can hardly move, but that's a whole 'nother story).


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone else?? I'm still shopping!!!

C'mon people.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/r..._encoding=UTF8&type=wishlist&id=14J4YP110RAUT

My list was posted on the previous page, but reposting is always an oh-so-unsubtle hint that you can give me rep points or buy me a prezzie, I'm not particular.


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 10, 2005)

I have tried this serval times but it never actually sends the email to myself. Anyone have any ideas what I am doing wrong?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Try opening Amazon.com in a different brand browser from the one you normally use. It won't have your info in a cookie and will treat you like a guest. (Whoa... flashed on Grace Slick just then...) Click on "Wish List" and enter your email address in the search area. Your list comes up the way you want others to see it. Copy that link and post it here. Works for me every time.

Now show your gratitude and buy me a present!


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 10, 2005)

My online shopping officially starts next weekend.


----------



## Tragdor (Dec 11, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/registry.html/ref=cm_pdp_profile_full_reg/102-5801973-9956932?%5Fencoding=UTF8&id=3AYKN6WGHF96Z

I hope this means I get an award for dorkest list


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 13, 2005)

List List List List List List List List List List List *Live* List List List List List List List List List List *Love* List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List *Lost* List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List List *Lust* List List Listy Listy Listy

Go Ahead.

Post your list! :wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 13, 2005)

Lust. For some reason, I focused on that.


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 15, 2005)

*THANK YOU*, AnnMarie for the Prezzie!

I love it! Thanks again! :wubu: 


Hugs!


----------



## Pink (Dec 15, 2005)

Ann Marie thank you so much for the gift you sweet girl!:wubu: 
You have a package coming your way. smooches, Pink


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay, the presents got there!!!! 

Fatlane, I attempted to order something for you, but out of about a gajillion things you have listed, about 4 are actually available for purchase. C'mon now!

**Allie, I know there is something at my mailbox, but I haven't got there to pick it up yet (it's not my house... lol, I'm not THAT lazy!)... but I think it's buttery and cheesy!!**


----------



## BBWMoon (Dec 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> **Allie, I know there is something at my mailbox, but I haven't got there to pick it up yet (it's not my house... lol, I'm not THAT lazy!)... but I think it's buttery and cheesy!!**



and spotted and wagging...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay, the presents got there!!!!
> 
> Fatlane, I attempted to order something for you, but out of about a gajillion things you have listed, about 4 are actually available for purchase. C'mon now!
> 
> **Allie, I know there is something at my mailbox, but I haven't got there to pick it up yet (it's not my house... lol, I'm not THAT lazy!)... but I think it's buttery and cheesy!!**



Really? Go ahead and go for the used stuff. That's fine by me. Lost of options, many of them for under $500! OK, under $20, even, but I didn't want to limit anyone...

But, hey, thanks if you do!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 17, 2005)

BBWMoon said:


> and spotted and wagging...



God, I hope that's the pup on the can and not a real one!! LOL


----------



## Mishty (Feb 20, 2011)

Someone mentioned this thread earlier, so

_BUMP_

My amazon wish list (I'm obsessed with online grocery shopping )

I'm really excited to see everyone's lists!


----------



## penguin (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's mine. I've only just started putting one together, and have discovered too many places don't like shipping here. Which is understandable, given how much it costs.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Feb 21, 2011)

Ha, this is awesome  Mine is so random. I think I already received one or two things off my list so far. From another source, though. This is my wishlist.


----------



## Micara (Feb 21, 2011)

I just updated mine. It has a bunch of weird shit, LOL

Mine!


----------



## MeltzNyoMouf (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/wishlist/38VJYVQFMB01F


----------



## Dromond (Feb 23, 2011)

Mine!

To be updated as the mood strikes.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 6, 2011)

My Wishlist

Mine! 

DidIDoEetRight?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 9, 2011)

Here's my Wishlist!


----------

